# A Few Balms



## Road Dog (Jul 21, 2012)

Playing around with the Camera today.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 21, 2012)

Couple more.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 22, 2012)

I really like the blue ones.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Steve


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> Playing around with the Camera today.


 

 [sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful man, absolutely beautiful!
 _Preston


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Preston and Joe.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 24, 2012)

[]Just found an ad for these bottles from 1864 out of Rochester. Up til now I could only find ads out of California. I'm not the best at searching though. The ad is in the lower right of the page.
http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper%2018/Lockport%20NY%20Daily%20Journal%20Courier/Lockport%20NY%20Daily%20Journal%20Courier%201864%20Apr-Feb%201865/Lockport%20NY%20Daily%20Journal%20Courier%201864%20Apr-Feb%201865%20-%200471.pdf


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 25, 2012)

A pic of the add out of a 1864 Lockport N.Y newspaper.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2012)

Very cool ad!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 25, 2012)

I may have to get Jim to do a search for me . He seems to have a knack for it.


----------

